# Tim Shaw (Car S.O.S) visits us at Severn Valley Motorsport



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

We've been working on Tim Shaw's R35 for the last few weeks and he sent us a video with some kind words, worth a watch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-CnBjypnZM

Amar @ SVM


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

nice little clip. Surprised Tim bought a 'going concern' GT-R

is he likely to pop up here anytime soon as a forum user?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Nice little video and really great of Tim to come up with it. It was my R35 he drove when they did the Car SOS show on the Skyline restoration, on that day he was suitably stunned by the R35 and kept saying he was going to get one. Looks like the SVM guys have done a great job.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice work guys!


----------



## u116371 (Dec 4, 2011)

*Well done*

Great bit of PR there for you guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you for your Positive comments,

I was meant to put the video as an embedded link ........

Now you can see his face (LOL)


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

That's good to see, but is it me, or is he abit of a Bellend?
Or ok in real life??


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I can just see Amar saying on a public forum - "yes actually he was a bellend but we took his money and laughed!"

Be serious, he can't honestly answer that question in anything other than the negative.


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

integra said:


> That's good to see, but is it me, or is he abit of a Bellend?
> Or ok in real life??


Oh and welcome to the Forum Tim ( if you have joined ) :chuckle:


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I think on that tv show he comes across as a total bellend. I stopped watching it because I couldn't take seeing & hearing him anymore.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I think folks need to temper the name calling a little as the guy is probably registered (or at least reads) here.

I mean, I think Tess Daly has wonky tits but I'd never say so because I know VK is registered.


----------



## Japtastic (Oct 13, 2004)

Seems ok to me, he's a car guy like the rest of us.


----------



## Peacehavenboy (Jan 14, 2011)

I don't know who will come out on top this year in the Tit of the Year Awards for male host of a car show....Tim "end of a bell" Shaw or Mike "it's straight down the sides/hold your hand out" Brewer...


----------



## Lukes R35 GT-R (Mar 1, 2015)

Disrespectful *****


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

moleman said:


> I think folks need to temper the name calling a little as the guy is probably registered (or at least reads) here.
> 
> I know VK is registered.


Think I saw VK on tv the other day, saying he has a 1000bhp GTR.. sweet! shame we can't see the build.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Am I the only person who has no idea who Tim Shaw is?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess so ^^^^^


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> Am I the only person who has no idea who Tim Shaw is?


Co-presenter of a TV prog called Car SOS - which purports to fully rebuild cars of all sorts/ages from wrecks to fully roadworthy (in 3 weeks or so...).

I rather enjoy the prog and both presenters. Bear in mind this is a car prog for the non hardcore enthusiast so it needs to be watched somewhat "tongue in cheek".

David


----------



## AnEvoGuy (Aug 17, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Am I the only person who has no idea who Tim Shaw is?


Nope....


----------



## Stealth69 (Jan 6, 2005)

Adamantium said:


> Am I the only person who has no idea who Tim Shaw is?


Not a scoobies who he is! , don't like him much based on the fact it only took him a couple of months to save for a GTR LOL


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

integra said:


> That's good to see, but is it me, or is he abit of a Bellend?
> Or ok in real life??


He's a nice guy and very different to his Car SOS "over the top" persona in real life. I spent the day with him and Fuzz when they filmed the Skyline programme and he is a genuine car nut, very knowledgable about a multitude of cars and obviously a very sharp and intelligent person. He will be an asset to the Skyline community.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Stealth69 said:


> Not a scoobies who he is! , don't like him much based on the fact it only took him a couple of months to save for a GTR LOL


It's taken him a year to save for one, he drove mine Nov. 2014 and said the Porsche is going,I've got to get one of these.


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

barry P. said:


> He's a nice guy and very different to his Car SOS "over the top" persona in real life. I spent the day with him and Fuzz when they filmed the Skyline programme and he is a genuine car nut, very knowledgable about a multitude of cars and obviously a very sharp and intelligent person. He will be an asset to the Skyline community.



Thanks alot for reply. 
I assumed that he was like that just for tv.
I like the show and while my comment might have been abit harsh, i just meant he seemed annoying just on that program!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Adamantium said:


> Am I the only person who has no idea who Tim Shaw is?


No idea either.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

moleman said:


> I mean, I think Tess Daly has wonky tits but I'd never say so because I know VK is registered.


It's no big deal anyway as he's not been on here since May this year and Tess probably still watches over him to make sure he's not sexting blonde bimbos from Bolton when he's on the internet:chuckle:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Christs sake guys, I feel sorry for the guy if he's joining/joined this forum! What is it with people? You've decided you don't like him having never met the guy? Jeez.

He used to co-host 5th Gear for those that can't be arsed to think.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Good for him! And he does have good car taste it seems.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

He said


> 'The R35 is the best car in the world!'


 I think He's great!


----------



## kevan kemp (Jan 27, 2010)

He does seem a Car knowledgable / TV chap.

TBH First time SVM got introduced was a bit of a shock.

Several months ago a Chysler Jeep driven by a women came into MTS (sister company to SVM) The vehicle had several warning lights on and the company was asked to diagnose 
and possibly fix while she waited.
This happened on a Saturday, as far as I knew it was just a cold call. Someone passing.

The Jeep was inspected and several faults where found on the day.
A report of the Jeeps condition was Passed to the MTS reception staff.
A maff sensor wire had become dislodged, washer bottle level was low, and one of the front tyres rotation was fitted incorrectly.

The technition at SVM reconected the maf, and reset the warning lamps after topping up the washers.

Reception charged £10 + vat and advised on the incorrect fit of the Tyre.

What happened next was a total surprise and shock to all.:runaway:

After paying the Women drove off, No suprise there lol However shortly afterwards  In walks Tim Shaw (the bloke off car SOS) He advised Staff reception They were the first garage he had visited that had 
Correctly identified the faults and the first not to take advantage of the situation:

All had been filmed and we were asked if we would consider sharing this.

TBH I wasn't 100% sure who he was then lol I sort of knew him but couldn't quite put my finger on How? ..After a little research I did put names to faces.

Tim was very very interested in the Garage (bit shocked at the size ) and over several months became even more interested in SVM as his love of GTRs grew even stronger.
A few weeks latter I was very pleased we could help his dream along and offered to repair his R35

I hope he does join as a member on hear :flame: but not so sure he has the time :runaway::runaway:

He is keen on making small video clips as SVM now Tune his GTR ,let's make him welcome 
On this Forum.:bowdown1:

Regards 
KK
SVM


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Agree. Think Fuz and him are decent dudes. Give him a chance FFS !!


----------



## BigBen (Aug 18, 2012)

Why buy a damaged and repair? In line with his program? Surely he could have bought a new/newer 35?


----------



## Mosh (Jan 29, 2009)

Know what you're saying.
Certainly a different approach to Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

good job guys.....


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mosh said:


> Know what you're saying.
> Certainly a different approach to Jeremy Clarkson.


Maybe he likes to save his Money ?

He seems to love the R35 and in my book that's the important ingredient 
KK


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

Seems like a decent chap and a true petrolhead, who cares if he comes across as a tit. I pretty much think 99% of people i meet and deal with are tits 

On a serious note, be good to see before and after images and exactly how much he saved buying a Cat C over an undamaged car.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Was Tim not a recognised DJ then split form his wife (who I think took most of his cash) he then went about building a BMW 325i convertible for something like 5o pence just to say stuff you?? Or something like that??

God hope its the same guy lol That kind of shot him to fame?

Showing my age now


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

paulmc said:


> Was Tim not a recognised DJ then split form his wife (who I think took most of his cash) he then went about building a BMW 325i convertible for something like 5o pence just to say stuff you?? Or something like that??
> 
> God hope its the same guy lol That kind of shot him to fame?
> 
> Showing my age now


Google is your friend on this one, you appear to be partly correct.

As long as we never end up with Tim Westwood on here, that's all I ask. If he joined up on this forum, I'd be gone.


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

It is nice to see people who ever they are with both the passion and the foresight to be saving a car for once! - rather than taking the usual easy route of breaking it!!

Respect - nice job!!


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Lukes R35 GT-R said:


> Disrespectful *****


Agreed, **** me we are all different leave the guy alone, he could a "sensitive Type"


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Great work again from the SVM Lads!

I met Tim at the last SVM breakfast meet and he was a really decent humble guy in person, asking lots of questions and genuinely a car nut who was not raving about Fezzas and Porkas but how people actually drive and modify these Jap Beasts.

Granted his TV persona may not be to everyone's taste on here, but in person a very nice down to earth guy.

Similar story was when I met Clarkson at the Ring many years back and he was way funnier in person and very eccentric but you could tell he was high maintenance lol


----------

